# Changing position with Cello?



## amcsweeney

Hi all, only been playing a few weeks. I'm looking at getting myself a teacher, but in the meantime I was hoping someone could help with something I'm confused by.

It's about the different positions -- If I can reach most of the notes in 1st position then why change to 2nd, 3rd or 4th? Also, when reading music, how does a player know when to actually change position?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaws

Start with the A string. What are you going to do if the note goes higher than an E on the A string? 

What you need to do is to get a teacher as soon as you start. The chances are now that you have taught yourself to reach notes with the wrong hand position and this will have to be sorted out before you can start again properly from the beginning.


----------



## senza sordino

I play the violin, but your question can be answered for both instruments

You change positions to reach higher notes. And when you need to play notes both lower and higher, you'll need to be in a higher position. You can't reach too many notes in first position. 

How do you know when to change position? You generally play a certain position to make the fingering the least clumsy, few string crossings, speed, precision. etc . Difficult to explain, probably easier to show you.

A teacher will help. Although I'm sure you can find lots of tutorials on YouTube if you look. 

Good luck


----------



## jericollins

by now you have prob. gotten a teacher, and certainly found more answers to your question, but the thing that made me want to learn to play in the higher (lower on the fingerboard) positions was that i wanted to learn vibrato as soon as possible, and therefore to avoid open strings.
i hope that you are continuing to play, and enjoying it more and more, as i have over this past year.
jeri


----------

